# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  piece of art

## kxrist

....

----------


## Cha0s

Αυτά που έχω στην φωτογραφία είναι RJ45;

Κάνουν και στις τρυπες που έχει αυτό το κουτί από την μάνα του για τα N-Type; (Το Gold Wireless Alubox δεν είναι; )
Ψάχνω να βρω τέτοια αλλά δεν έχω πετύχει σε διάμετρο n-type  :: 

rj45.jpg

----------


## kxrist

όχι θέλει κόψιμο........

δεν είναι δικό μου  :: , αλλά στην επόμενη στραβή θα το βάλω... ο καλιτέχνης αν διαβάσει θα απαντήσει....  :: 
Λειτουργεί ήδη.....

----------


## kxrist

backplane + rocky c800evr..... για ρουτερ...

----------

